# Membership status



## wolf creek knives (May 28, 2019)

I've been noticing that after the new site upgrade, which I like but still learning, there's a ranking system that I'm wondering about.  Not one to be at the end (Member) or the middle ( Active Member).  How does one get to the top and become a "Well Known Member"?  Just curious about how it works.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 28, 2019)

It probably is established by the total number of postings per member.


----------



## jeff (May 28, 2019)

Post count: 
0-100 Member
101-1000 Active Member
1001+ Well-Known Member

There are defaults. I'm inclined to turn them off and just call everyone "member".

Suggestions?


----------



## Swagopenturner (May 28, 2019)

Turn them off.   We don't need more labels for ourselves!


----------



## edicehouse (May 28, 2019)

Actually can you do based on last post?  Maybe someone who has not posted in a year be "retired member" vs "active member"


----------



## mark james (May 28, 2019)

I'll vote to turn them off.  Number of posts really is not an accurate indication of "helpful/meaningful" content, which is hard to quantify.  Unfortunately there will be a small few with a "race" for a higher ranking, if 20 folks do this, we may have 20,000 rather meaningless posts to sift through.  This would be very small, but as you can see it does add up quickly.

I'm honored simply to be a "Member" of IAP.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 28, 2019)

It makes no difference to me what your status is......nor mine


----------



## jttheclockman (May 28, 2019)

Makes no difference to me either. I told you jeff on  a scrollsawing forum they have trophies they give out or place under names for things you have done such a responded to a post or asked questions or other little things. That would pee many off here so do not go to that system. They too have pet names depending on post count. Never even pay attention to them.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 28, 2019)

Being a ember of the IAP is sufficient regardless whether one has a few or many postings.


----------



## CREID (May 28, 2019)

I think I should just be supreme member.


----------



## alanemorrison (May 28, 2019)

I don't have " member envy"


----------



## 1080Wayne (May 28, 2019)

NO , Peter . we don`t want you to become an ember !



wood-of-1kind said:


> Being a ember of the IAP is sufficient regardless whether one has a few or many postings.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 28, 2019)

1080Wayne said:


> NO , Peter . we don`t want you to become an ember !



Oops, my bad...and yes, I don't want to "burn" up just yet.


----------



## skiprat (May 28, 2019)

alanemorrison said:


> I don't have " member envy"


Isn't 'member envy' something completely different to what we are discussing?
I tried to hide my post count but still see it.  Quality beats quantity...
I'd switch off that ranking too.


----------



## jeff (May 28, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> Makes no difference to me either. I told you jeff on  a scrollsawing forum they have trophies they give out or place under names for things you have done such a responded to a post or asked questions or other little things. That would pee many off here so do not go to that system. They too have pet names depending on post count. Never even pay attention to them.



I turned that off on day one!


----------



## jeff (May 28, 2019)

skiprat said:


> Isn't 'member envy' something completely different to what we are discussing?
> I tried to hide my post count but still see it.  Quality beats quantity...
> I'd switch off that ranking too.


Sorry to say, the profile switch to turn off your post count is an artifact for the old forum. It doesn't do anything here, and will probably be removed as I get around to cleaning up some loose ends. There isn't currently any built-in or add-on function to hide the post count on a per user basis. If there's enough desire, I'll look into providing it.


----------



## jeff (May 28, 2019)

edicehouse said:


> Actually can you do based on last post?  Maybe someone who has not posted in a year be "retired member" vs "active member"


That's a really interesting idea! I'll have to see how that might work.


----------



## John Eldeen (May 28, 2019)

As a fairly new member I could not agree with Mark James any more I joined for the quality not the quantity. In my humble opinion I would vote to turn it off.


----------



## jeff (May 28, 2019)

I made a command decision and reverted all titles to "Member".


----------



## leehljp (May 28, 2019)

I may be the only one who does this but . . . when on a new forum, I DO look at two things when I get replies to my questions: - date joined and number of posts. I do that to make a judgement call on the possible veracity of the answer. Someone who answers occasionally but has been a member for a long time, I give a heavier weight to their answer (and experience) than someone who is new. Same for the number of posts. That indicates that they may have more long term experiences too. I realize that not everyone is as smart as their post count may indicate,  but I give them the benefit of the doubt, until proven wrong.


----------



## jeff (May 28, 2019)

leehljp said:


> I may be the only one who does this but . . . when on a new forum, I DO look at two things when I get replies to my questions: - date joined and number of posts. I do that to make a judgement call on the possible veracity of the answer. Someone who answers occasionally but has been a member for a long time, I give a heavier weight to their answer (and experience) than someone who is new. Same for the number of posts. That indicates that they may have more long term experiences too. I realize that not everyone is as smart as their post count may indicate,  but I give them the benefit of the doubt, until proven wrong.


There are "reputation" systems available for most forums software, including this one. They aggregate various data (posts, likes, etc.) to generate a "reputation score" that can be positive or negative.  Those work well for very large, less "community-minded" forums. I don't think it would be very useful to us. I don't think it's unreasonable to ask a new member to put a little thought into evaluating someone's response to a question rather than providing them with a dubious reputation score.  So I'm with Hank, I like to see both the join date and the # of posts.


----------



## CREID (May 28, 2019)

jeff said:


> There are "reputation" systems available for most forums software, including this one. They aggregate various data (posts, likes, etc.) to generate a "reputation score" that can be positive or negative.  Those work well for very large, less "community-minded" forums. I don't think it would be very useful to us. I don't think it's unreasonable to ask a new member to put a little thought into evaluating someone's response to a question rather than providing them with a dubious reputation score.  So I'm with Hank, I like to see both the join date and the # of posts.


I like to see reply date, I don't put too much stock in number of posts. I turned it off when someone commented somewhere about people that were running up their posts number. I have an inks and coatings background so when it comes to adhesives and finishes I pretty much know who is full of hooey and for anything else you can usually tell by someones response whether they know what they are talking about or not.


----------



## CREID (May 28, 2019)

jeff said:


> I made a command decision and reverted all titles to "Member".


Does that mean I don't get to be Supreme Member?


----------



## flyitfast (May 28, 2019)

I'm just happy to be a member of this great group and benefit from all the experience..........and wit!!


----------



## PenPal (May 29, 2019)

I belong to another forum that uses a ranking system and I am a frequent contributer there to the tune of 20.000 plus postings. I take exception to being judged without cause by anyone who has not walked in my shoes. Yes I know the answers to that. I feell i am a pioneer in many respects,never leaning on age or health,expressing these feelings. I make my own way and share a lot. Still a proud maker of Slimlines,still excited everytime I switch to a forum,still an active penmaker since the 80,s.Discrimination abounds even in ones own country anything that does away with that gets my vote. I enjoy being a member.Kind regards..............Peter. I think I am one of the few MEMBERS who posts his age because also I am not ageist.


----------



## wouldentu2? (May 29, 2019)

Is this like a new checking account, can I start at 3,000 ?


----------



## sbwertz (May 29, 2019)

PenPal said:


> I belong to another forum that uses a ranking system and I am a frequent contributer there to the tune of 20.000 plus postings. I take exception to being judged without cause by anyone who has not walked in my shoes. Yes I know the answers to that. I feell i am a pioneer in many respects,never leaning on age or health,expressing these feelings. I make my own way and share a lot. Still a proud maker of Slimlines,still excited everytime I switch to a forum,still an active penmaker since the 80,s.Discrimination abounds even in ones own country anything that does away with that gets my vote. I enjoy being a member.Kind regards..............Peter. I think I am one of the few MEMBERS who posts his age because also I am not ageist.


Shoot, at 76 I think I have reached the point that I am proud of my age!


----------



## MRDucks2 (May 29, 2019)

CREID said:


> Does that mean I don't get to be Supreme Member?


You are already a “Supreme Member”, CREID. We just don’t tell anyone about it.


----------



## TellicoTurning (May 29, 2019)

I'm like Sharon, I've reached 77, still kicking, in relative good health and proud of every year -- I think I earned every one of them.


----------



## Lucky2 (May 29, 2019)

Personally, I like to see the number of postings a person has made, the more they've made, the easier it is to accept what they post. I'm more apt to take the advice of a multi-poster, then I am to if the poster has only a few postings. 

Len


----------



## mark james (May 29, 2019)

Lucky2 said:


> Personally, I like to see the number of postings a person has made, the more they've made, the easier it is to accept what they post. I'm more apt to take the advice of a multi-poster, then I am to if the poster has only a few postings.
> 
> Len



I do also take note of the number of posts, but this is a bit trickier.  I like to then look at the areas that member has expressed opinions in previously (their thread/post history).  3,000 posts of ...BS is not meaningful.  And 150 posts of quality is exactly that - quality begets quality.

I have read suggestions/comments from members with reasonably few posts that after a bit of exploration was highly accurate - they just don't engage in the day-to-day banter as often as others.  A high post count may indicate an interest in the topic (not a bad thing), but a low post count shouldn't be a black mark - especially if the member has an older join date. 

AND - some of the "best of IAP" do not post very often anymore, but still peek in and make comments; these are real gems for getting excellent suggestions from the "Mentors/Masters."

And I say this as one with a higher post/thread count (guilty as charged), when following advice, be mindful of the publicly available expertise of the responder.  I have 30-40 IAP Members that when they post, I will read anything they have to offer.


----------



## leehljp (May 29, 2019)

mark james said:


> AND - some of the "best of IAP" do not post very often anymore, but still peek in and make comments; these are real gems for getting excellent suggestions from the "Mentors/Masters."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mark james (May 29, 2019)

Ha!!!  A few years ago YOU were on my list of those from "days gone by" that I had not seen in my membership time but had read previous posts from and I waited in the shadows for you to reappear.  I may be wrong, but I believe I re-posted your "Pieces of Silver" pen and coincidently you checked in.  (That is a singularly beautiful, unique pen from design, elements, techniques needed to final finishing.  The theme and design I suspect has not been replicated).

My comments are in no disrespect for frequent posters - they are valuable; but there are a few "Jedi Masters" that do drop in occasionally to smack us mere mortals in how "it can be done."


----------



## Lucky2 (May 29, 2019)

Well, I generally can tell if a person knows what they're talking about, after reading a few of their postings. And I do usually check out the member's postings, before taking what they post to heart. No matter what the subject is, there's always someone who is more of an expert on certain subjects. Some people are better to get info from then other's, if I was looking for info on segmenting, I would contact you Mark. But on another subject outside of segmenting, I may trust someone else's insight more. Now that's not to say that you wouldn't have an appropriate answer, but you may not have the most informative answer. Seeing the amount of postings from a person, lets me or shows me who might be the best to ask a question. And all it takes to find out who might be the best to ask, is to check out what they've posted the most about. Everyone who uses this site any amount, generally knows who to ask about whatever subject they need info on. This is how or who I figure out to get the best reply from, and a lot of time just checking their previous postings, I can find the answer that I'm looking for. 

Len


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 29, 2019)

I don't even glance at post count - if a person has an interesting idea, I'll give it equal weight...

Often times, the wisest people are the quietest ones in the room (no offense intended toward extroverts!) 
Still waters can run very deep!


----------



## TonyL (May 29, 2019)

I like posting count and last post, just for some directional context from an activity perspective. Like Maxwell stated, all have equal weight to me. As far as what I am called or reputation, what others think or say about me is none of my business. They way I am treated here, speaks volumes (positively).


----------



## leehljp (May 29, 2019)

mark james said:


> Ha!!!  A few years ago YOU were on my list of those from "days gone by" that I had not seen in my membership time but had read previous posts from and I waited in the shadows for you to reappear. . .


. . . and since then you have learned it wasn't worth the wait!  

Mark, You are a true teacher! There are others here too, young and old here! Thanks for taking the time you do with everyone, young and old and the way you encourage everyone!


----------



## mark james (May 29, 2019)

leehljp said:


> . . . and since then you have learned it wasn't worth the wait!



It was worth the wait - and I was given the opportunity to practice "Patience."


----------



## GaryMGg (May 29, 2019)

At LeAsT nO oNe Of Us Is DiSmEmBeReD.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 29, 2019)

On the subject of post counts being visible. There have been times when it has been instrumental in recognizing a not so on the level posting. NOT very often, but still makes it easier to spot them.


----------



## mmayo (May 30, 2019)

I guess I was surprised that I rated a well something member, who knew.  I read people’s ideas an can intuit if you know your stuff.  I make lots of pens, sell lots of pens and other stuff, but definitely do NOT think of myself as any kind of expert. I just try to make better items each time I work.  I do like to share and possibly teach as that’s what I’ve done for my career.

Call us what you wish, I appreciate your efforts and like the new software as it handles my photos much better.  Thanks Jeff.


----------



## sbwertz (May 30, 2019)

Wow.  I just looked at my join date....It's been NINE years!  Doesn't seem that long since I started turning again.


----------



## pshrynk (May 30, 2019)

I look at post counts and go, "huh" and move on to other things.  It's mostly just interesting to get an idea of how long the poster has been around.


----------



## Texas Taco (May 30, 2019)

I look at post counts every now and then, they usually aren't important to me. As a former member that was gone so long I had to register again, my post counts are not what they could have been.

I'm not real good at answering turning questions so I mostly read what is posted as answers or advice following someone's questions. Maybe this is because I don't have the technical experience or because what I've learned has been from my own experimenting. I've only had one person show me anything about pen turning and he wasn't really all that knowledgeable but I ran across him on a woodworking forum and he came across as an expert with a high post count but I knew different. With that experience I don't put a lot of weight behind the number of posts.

So, 6 to 1, half a dozen to the other on what post count and respect rankings mean to me.


----------



## Sylvanite (May 30, 2019)

sbwertz said:


> Wow.  I just looked at my join date....It's been NINE years!


Short timer.


----------



## jeff (May 30, 2019)

Texas Taco said:


> I look at post counts every now and then, they usually aren't important to me. As a former member that was gone so long I had to register again, my post counts are not what they could have been.
> 
> I'm not real good at answering turning questions so I mostly read what is posted as answers or advice following someone's questions. Maybe this is because I don't have the technical experience or because what I've learned has been from my own experimenting. I've only had one person show me anything about pen turning and he wasn't really all that knowledgeable but I ran across him on a woodworking forum and he came across as an expert with a high post count but I knew different. With that experience I don't put a lot of weight behind the number of posts.
> 
> So, 6 to 1, half a dozen to the other on what post count and respect rankings mean to me.



Do you know your old account name? I can merge that account with your new one and you'll recover your join date and post count.


----------



## Texas Taco (May 30, 2019)

jeff said:


> Do you know your old account name? I can merge that account with your new one and you'll recover your join date and post count.


I can't remember it or the email I used for it. I'm not worried about it, just used it as an example. Thanks for the thought and offer. . . Tony


----------



## Texas Taco (Jun 24, 2019)

jeff said:


> Do you know your old account name? I can merge that account with your new one and you'll recover your join date and post count.


Jeff,

I was looking at the member list to see if a local penturner might be a member and ran across my old account name, Hemibee


----------



## jeff (Jun 24, 2019)

Texas Taco said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I was looking at the member list to see if a local penturner might be a member and ran across my old account name, Hemibee



You have been merged. Check your join date...


----------



## Texas Taco (Jun 24, 2019)

jeff said:


> You have been merged. Check your join date...


Thanks Jeff, I didn't realize how long ago it was but now that I think about it that was just before a shift and location change at work and I got real busy causing me to lose a lot of available personal time on the cpomputer.


----------



## Scott (Jun 25, 2019)

Sylvanite said:


> Short timer.


Yeah, both of you!  ;-)

Scott.


----------

